# how to naturally get rid of worms in pigeons??



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hello...how can i naturally get rid of all the worms in my pigeons, or atleast keep them low as i dont have dewormers available here which are safe for pigeons. i have read of black seeds[??], pumpkin seeds, papaya seeds, capaaral tea, garlic. but dont know is it true or not. from all this i think DE is the most effective but very hard to find here, although i m searching for it. people and pigeons are together from centuries, i wonder how people dewormed there pigeons when their were no drugs available???


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Sinu Jan, Sorry but DE does not effectively rid pigeons of worms.
I also read that DE was good at worming and have used it for about 8 years on the feed. About 2 years ago my birds got infected by worms from some new birds that I had brought in and I lost quite a few to a major infestation. I still use DE on my feed to keep the bugs, (weevils) from infesting the feed and it works great but as far as using it to protect against worms, sorry but it does not work.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

okay then how can we naturally deworm pigeons or atleast keep worms low??


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Do you wish to try this? Let us know what happens: Canary seed: give them only this grass seed: as much as they want for one or two days and look at the droppings. I do not know 4 which worms, but it worked for a close friend. 
I am guessing, if they do not eat from the flood, the worm numbers would balance in your birds.
There are some plants that are used for humans. Fe: garlic, wormwood and black walnut hulls.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is a product in our section on natural remedies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/natural-healing-10568.html (scroll down to "Heavy Infestation of Worms")

There is a UK product

http://www.verm-x.com/products/19/racing-pigeons.php (but I have no idea if they ship internationally)

Personally, I have not used any of the 'natural' remedies.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

okay i will try canary seeds, i can find those in pet shop. and i see its reaction


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

Please let us know the results either way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may not eat the canary seeds anyway. Too small and many don't like them, so it doesn't really show anything.
If you birds fly, then they will get worms. They need to be wormed at least a couple of times a year. You can order a dewormer online.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I doubt that canary seeds stop canaries getting worms


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Garlic is a wonderful natural worm/parasite preventative, and also to keep population down, but if you have a heavy infestation it is best to use a remedy that works quickly. The natural remedies do not work overnight. 

Also if you sprinkle DE over the seed, the birds may not be getting enough to eradicate worms, plus it does not work overnight.

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We've had members that used DE and it didn't work at all.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Used DE for 40+ yrs for birds , horses ,cloven hoof ,dogs etc .works for me .


----------

